

The Accuracy of Alexa, Compete, Google Trends, Doubleclick, Quantcast (2012) - luu
http://moz.com/blog/testing-accuracy-visitor-data-alexa-compete-google-trends-quantcast

======
kngspook
Re: Quantcast -- "I'm also really struggling to understand how 17,671 unique
people could create only 11,005 visits..."

Quantcast's visits metrics is counting the computers that hit the site,
whereas the unique people is counting, well, people obviously. As multiple (or
even zero) people can be using a computer at the time when it loads the site,
you'd naturally expect those numbers to differ, for example, when you have a
group of people crowded around the screen to watch the latest episode of Real
Kittens of Beverly Hills on Youtube.

